#   >       21

## Morika

.
        3-  .
   -4    " "  " ".   :   ,   100%  ?     21   " "

----------

*Morika*,     3- .  ....

----------


## Morika

,   .       ?  ?

----------


## Marusya_G

> 21   " "


     .  21  .

----------

> ,   .       ?  ?

----------


## okst

> 


         01.01.2010   .  148          21 .

----------


## katrin0804

" "  0,  " " -   .    3-.    ,      .

----------


## maxwell

*Morika*,  :          3 ..    (,     - )?

----------


## Morika

Maxwell,             200 .. .       .   ,   200    .
    .    -

----------

.              .    ,              .     3000    .     -        .

----------


## Rat1972

> " "  0,  " " -   .    3-.    ,      .


    -        ?  :Wink:

----------

10000 ,      ?

----------


## VLDMR

> -        ?


 .       (     ),  ,   .     " ", "",  " "  ,   ? . 
  ,     ,     - ?

----------

, ,      1800   2       ,        4 ?     ,    3500 ?

----------


## katrin0804

,     ,            .

----------

"   "  ?       3000 .   -4  , ,     ?       ,    ?

----------

173         ,      3000  40000,     3   40,       ???

----------

> 


 !!

----------

!!!      40 000.    ?

----------


## Mascara

> 01.01.2010   .  148          21 .


 , ,    148 ,    ?!    (((.  22- ,    ,     ...

----------


## Rat1972

> , ,    148 ,    ?!    (((.  22- ,    ,     ...


...    148?

----------


## topalov

> , ,    148 ,


... :Smilie:

----------


## Mascara

> ...    148?



, .    )

----------


## Rat1972

> , .    )


,   :Smilie:

----------

! .  ,       3 .  ,      .       01  02??

----------


## Nephila

,       ?

----------

,  ,     3000   10136,     2011,2012 .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,  ,     3000   10136,     2011,2012 .


    !
 21-.

----------


## Nephila

21 ,

----------

> 21 ,


,   ,           21 ?

----------

,   ,        100%?

----------


## Nephila

> ,   ,           21 ?


   ,                     157

----------


## Nephila

> ,   ,        100%?


     ...

----------

